# Camera Gear at the Airport ???



## Kawi_T (Feb 26, 2008)

This Friday I'm taking a trip down to Jacksonville Florida.  Do I have to take any special precautions taking my camera gear through the air port?  I haven't flown in years.  I'm not sure what the security guys will do with it.  Also, is it safe to go through all their scanning and x-ray type machines?  Thanks.
T


----------



## Double H (Feb 26, 2008)

This should help.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2008)

Nothing to really worry about, except maybe to watch out for carry-on size & weight (you probably don't want to check your photo gear).

X-rays can fog/ruin film (especially high speed film) but I've never heard of it hurting digital media.

I've had my camera gear in airports around the world and it's been fine.  Some places will take a closer look and many of them will take a swab and test it...but that's about it.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 26, 2008)

Just don't try and take pictures in the airport....They don't like that....Tried to in the airport in Rome as well as the subway and they weren't too happy about it....


----------



## Double H (Feb 26, 2008)

Although it may take longer, you can request a hand search of film, and your equipment. Most camera bags/packs are with-in carry-on limits. I have the Slingshot 300, and it is well with-in the limits.


----------



## McManniss (Feb 26, 2008)

I havent had the luck of going thru an airport with a digital camera yet,  but have plenty of experience with  film cameras and film

I always ask to get my  film and camera hand checked instead of going thru an X-Ray machine. All exposed film I keep in either a bag or a x-ray proof pouch and ask them to hand check it.

As a side note, back in August of 2001, I was coming home from Europe and put my camera thru the X-Ray machine. As it was going thru I realized that I had a roll of Kodak 3200 speed film loaded in my camera. Turns out that I got lucky, and when I developed the film, the film turned out to be ok. Just Luck I guess.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2008)

I've heard that the X-ray machines for carry-on luggage is actually pretty weak...and won't fog most film.


----------



## McManniss (Feb 26, 2008)

I've heard that too. But most airports say that if you have film 800 ASA or higher that you should get it handchecked.  But with that said, my 3200 ASA film went thru in 2001, prior to Sept. 11, and before all the new X-Ray machines and security procedures went into effect. Maybe thats why i got lucky, who knows.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 26, 2008)

US airports are pretty relaxed about security ... so I would not worry too much.

Europe can be quite annoying though...


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 26, 2008)

from what i've heard , if you have lower speed film, it'll be fine for most stuff, if its high speed, you want to take it through the security checkpoint with you becasue the luggage scanners use stronger x-rays and have a better chance at fogging it. I had an underwater camera i brought with me (just a disposable one) and accidentally sent it with my luggage, but it came out fine.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 26, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> US airports are pretty relaxed about security ... so I would not worry too much.




Not that I have ever had problems with my camera but I can't say all the airport-security is 'relaxed'. Sure, it differs from state to state, but I've had my share of pushy and shouting personel.

But maybe Europe is worse; haven't been there in a while.


As far as the camera goes: I have all my stuff in a bag and I open the bag before putting it through the machine. I don't have to take stuff out, sometimes  -like today - they take an extra test. But that's it.


pascal


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 26, 2008)

Puscas said:


> Not that I have ever had problems with my camera but I can't say all the airport-security is 'relaxed'. Sure, it differs from state to state, but I've had my share of pushy and shouting personel.
> 
> But maybe Europe is worse; haven't been there in a while.
> 
> ...




certainly it depends on the state. but whenever i am over there, it is like... where am i, oh, past security? that was easy  
Immigrations and visa are tough, but acutally getting onto a plane once in the country, that always appears very relaxed to me.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Feb 26, 2008)

This is kinda off topic but are your allowed to take pictures while you are on the plane like when it is in flight?


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 26, 2008)

^ Yeah i don't think they really care once they clear everyone that it's okay to use electronics. I had a p&s that I was making movies with and stuff, even when we weren't cleared to use electronics.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 26, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> certainly it depends on the state. but whenever i am over there, it is like... where am i, oh, past security? that was easy
> Immigrations and visa are tough, but acutally getting onto a plane once in the country, that always appears very relaxed to me.



that's good to hear. Maybe I fly so much domestic that I'm bound to run into less friendly encounters. Those usually leave a larger impression. Or maybe it's just my keychain shaped as life size rocketlauncher that gets them all riled....




pascal


----------



## Puscas (Feb 26, 2008)

Jus7 A Phas3 said:


> This is kinda off topic but are your allowed to take pictures while you are on the plane like when it is in flight?



there's a flyer on board that shows all the stuff you can and can't use. You've got to turn off electronics during take off and landing, but midflight it's all fine. Don't really know if the whole take off/landing rule applies to camera's too...




pascal


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 27, 2008)

Jus7 A Phas3 said:


> This is kinda off topic but are your allowed to take pictures while you are on the plane like when it is in flight?


I specifically asked this the first and only time I have ever flown.

What day did I fly for the very first time that I wanted to know if I could take pictures in flight?  September 11th, 2002, one year later.

I was told, "sure, no problem, once they announce that it's ok to turn on electronic devices."


----------

